# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Раздражительность

## Irina

*Многие из нас раздражаются по пустякам. Как говорится, не так стоишь, не так свистишь, почему без шапки. 

Что нас раздражает в людях и почему? Как можно справиться с этой нехорошей чертой характера?*

----------


## SDS

я. допустим с бодуна всегда раздраженный, а как литру 
наверну - так и веселый весьма.

----------


## Irina

*Для справки:*  Раздражительность... Это такое состояние человека, при котором его психологические реакции (поведение) неадекватно раздражителю, а именно намного выраженнее, чем того "требует ситуация". В бытовом понимании - это когда человек "срывается" на пустяках.

----------


## BiZ111

Брать штангу, бить в боксрскую грушу, отжиматься..Любая физ. нагрузка "охлаждает" пыл. 

А вот как использовать всякие самоуспокоения, самоконтроли этого я не знаю.

----------


## Irina

Мне иногда нужно поорать, не сдерживая эмоций и слов. Но так было может быть пару раз за всю жизнь.

----------


## BiZ111

> Мне иногда нужно поорать, не сдерживая эмоций и слов. Но так было может быть пару раз за всю жизнь.


Кому вы рассказываете? Город помнит тот ацкий выброс эмоций -  вся Звёздная площадь замерла на время 

От раздражительности есть ещё таблетки..Дорогие. Но смутнопомогающие

----------


## Asteriks

Раздражает многое, почти всё вокруг. Если вдуматься, то я полный неадекват.
Примеры. Раздражает чавканье за столом. Громкий разговор по телефону. Разговор и громкий смех в маршрутке. Там же запах духов. Кошка, которая трётся о ноги, когда на работу опаздываешь. Личности, которые лезут не в своё дело. Писанина всяких ненужных бумажек. Заседания, отчёты, проверки. Немытая посуда на кухне. Дурацкий олбанцке йазыГ на форумах. Комментарии одного моего давнего знакомого на блоге (а уже вроде привыкаю). Раздражают просьбы о помощи с блогом (бывает штук 15 от одного человека за день).
Хватит? 
Как бороться? Поорать. Вот сижу сейчас, пишу, муж зовёт что-то там попробовать, что он приготовил. А я не хочу. Меня раздражает, когда меня отрывают в не подходящий момент. Во! Поорала. Отстали.
Пойду продолжать писанину свою по работе, которая меня больше всего раздражает, о чём я уже неоднократно во всеуслышанье заявляла.
А, раздражает, если кто-то пишет с чудовищными ошибками. Убила бы гада.

----------


## Irina

Я кстати для выхода раздражения нашла недавно хороший способ: смеюсь над раздражителем и не зацикливаюсь тем самым на негативе. (не путать с истерическим хохотом). Пример: меня тоже раздражает чавканье - я представляю чавкающего в роли маленького розового поросёнка с хвостиком крючком, улыбаюсь и раздражение уходит.

----------


## Akasey

розовый парасёнок? весело

----------


## Irina

Вопрос. Как научиться выпускать пар без особых разрушениий, а не держать его в себе?

----------


## Justin

поорать матом , хоть я и девочка )))

----------


## PatR!oT

о меня рубит в людях тупость   , иногда придет кто нить ко мне  и задает  столь тупые вопросы  что края ,но не все эти вопросы задают поэтому спасибо им!!!! И кстати я  поборол себя, я начал выгонять из дому этих самых раздражителей))))

----------

